# IITPSA Critical Skills Assessment



## kbdev (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm in the process of applying for a critical skills visa as a php developer. 

IITPSA registration is taking taking almost 6 weeks and its the last thing on my list!

Has anyone successfully received their registration and how long did it take you to get it?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*IITPSA registration for Critical Skills*



kbdev said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for a critical skills visa as a php developer.
> 
> ...


We do this for clients in a few days at most. Perhaps they too have a backlog.


----------



## kbdev (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks LegalMan. Can I PM you?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

kbdev said:


> Thanks LegalMan. Can I PM you?


Absolutely and my email address is in my signature.


----------



## netaku (Nov 18, 2014)

*Network engineer*

hello,did you manage to get you CSA in time guys,I have applied but i have tried to contact them without success


----------



## kbdev (Nov 12, 2014)

I haven't yet recieved mine. Been 4 weeks now. I'm told they have backlog because of the new immigration laws...


----------



## kbdev (Nov 12, 2014)

I haven't yet recieved mine. Been 4 weeks now. I'm told they have backlog because of the new immigration laws...


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi kbdev,

Have you received your registration yet? I have applied few days back, on their website they claim to process it in 1 or 2 weeks. have you started with Visa application as well? If so what all document have to gathered so far for Visa? I am based out from Hyderabad


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Iitpsa*

Hi all,

I received IITPSA membership email but I also need a letter of confirmation of skills under critical skills permit. How can i get it from IITPSA...? I am stuck here. please help


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Suresh, most likely, you should also get a mail from them, else you can take print and proceed with your visa app


----------



## load_shedder (Feb 12, 2015)

@kbdev @suresh8104 @goodmrng1947 @netaku

Can you tell me exactly what documents you are submitting?


----------

